# Interesses: Meteorologia



## Fernando (7 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

Hoje tive uma situação caricata. Fui a uma entrevista de emprego e no meu currículo, além de outras coisas, tenho na secção de interesses 'meteorologia'.
A certa altura, o entrevistador perguntou-me muito espantado:
"Meteorologia??! Você interessa-se por meteorologia?? Nunca conheci ninguém que se interessasse por essa área! Curioso!"

Claro que lhe falei do fórum para ele perceber que não sou uma espécie assim tão rara..


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 18:34)

Fernando disse:


> Hoje tive uma situação caricata. Fui a uma entrevista de emprego e no meu currículo, além de outras coisas, tenho na secção de interesses 'meteorologia'.
> A certa altura, o entrevistador perguntou-me muito espantado:
> "Meteorologia??! Você interessa-se por meteorologia?? Nunca conheci ninguém que se interessasse por essa área! Curioso!"
> 
> Claro que lhe falei do fórum para ele perceber que não sou uma espécie assim tão rara..





BRUTAL, BRUTAL!
Se calhar o entrevistador também tem um fraquinho por este "fascinio" 

Quando um dia fizer o meu curriculo, também hei-de mencionar este meu grande interesse


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2008 às 10:12)

Fernando disse:


> Hoje tive uma situação caricata. Fui a uma entrevista de emprego e no meu currículo, além de outras coisas, tenho na secção de interesses 'meteorologia'.
> A certa altura, o entrevistador perguntou-me muito espantado:
> "Meteorologia??! Você interessa-se por meteorologia?? Nunca conheci ninguém que se interessasse por essa área! Curioso!"
> 
> Claro que lhe falei do fórum para ele perceber que não sou uma espécie assim tão rara..



Há pouco tempor referi o mesmo num curso de formação e os restantes formandos lançaram uma espécie de bruá quando falei disso! Do género "ah que engraçado!!" No segundo e último dia do curso já me estavam a  perguntar que tempo ia estar no fim de semana!


----------



## Fernando (8 Jan 2008 às 18:11)

Fui aceite na empresa ! hehehehe


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

Parabes Fernado podias era compartilhar aqui com a malta é uma empresa de...


----------



## Fernando (8 Jan 2008 às 19:16)

Software house


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 10:02)

Fernando disse:


> Fui aceite na empresa ! hehehehe



Parabéns


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2008 às 02:26)

*Interesses: Meteorologia!*

Fez ontem um ano, que descobri o meteopt.
Lembro-me exactamente onde estava, o que procurava e à cadeira a que acabei por me baldar dada tamanha descoberta.

O primeiro tópico que vi: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 18-22 Novembro 2007 
O primeiro post que escrevi: Re: Apresentações
Na altura estava tão frenético que agora ao rele-lo, até me sinto um bocadinho parvo.

E desde então, o que mudou? Bem, por incrível que pareça mudou mesmo muita coisa. Só o facto de começar a exteriorizar o gosto pela meteorologia com pessoas que me percebem, foi algo que mexeu mesmo com a minha vida. Novas rotinas, um olhar completamente diferente para a chuva e para a temperatura. O conhecer de pessoas fantásticas que... me cativaram, se assim o poderei dizer.

2419 posts, horas indeterminadas de leitura e escrita, muitos acompanhamentos, muita aprendizagem.
E isto tudo num ano. Num ano em que me senti de mãos dadas à meteorologia, como nunca o havia feito.
Um ano no meteopt!

*Interesses: Meteorologia!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

Pois é, *André*. 
O tempo aqui passa a voar, o que sentes também eu sinto e mais alguns de nós, decerto.
Um engano numa pesquisa levou-me a descobrir este fórum e realmente «há males que vêm por bem».
Esse meu engano veio por bem e, se não me tivesse enganado, hoje a minha vida seria muito diferente nesse aspecto.
Haveria muita gente que ainda não conhecia e provavelmente nunca iria conhecer, haveria muitas coisas que nunca iria aprender, muitas coisas que nunca iria partilhar e muitas experiências que nunca iria chegar a fazer.
Muitas vezes dou comigo a pensar nestas coisas; nestes acidentes que vêm por bem e nos dão jeito.

Para mim o tempo passou a voar, já vou com 1 ano e 8 meses no meteopt e 2109 posts.
Mas não é por não ter 4000 posts que me interesso menos, não caiamos no erro de medir o nosso interesse pelos posts. 

Nestes últimos (quase) 2 anos a minha rotina passa por acordar, ligar o PC, vir ao fórum, ir para a escola, voltar a casa para almoçar e vir novamente ao fórum, voltar à escola e chegar a casa a meio da tarde, e passar o fim da tarde e parte da noite no fórum.
Aqui já fiz directas a acompanhar eventos ou simplesmente por mero convívio, conversas que se prolongavam até às 7h da manhã.
De nada me arrependo, pelo contrário, sinto-me bem aqui e aqui podia ficar para sempre. 

Viva o *meteopt* !


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

O Meu verdadeiro interesse pela Meteorologia, começou em Janeiro de 2006, quando me foi oferecido um pequeno termómetro digital... A partir daí, fiquei "obcecado"...

E ainda me lembro tão bem da primeira vez que vim ao MeteoPT... Também foi durante uma pesquisa no Google, sobre as os Extremos Diários em Sintra...
Fiquei muito impressionado quando descobri o Fórum, pois tinha um tópico dedicado aos Extremos de várias estações do País, precisamente o que procurava! (Isto ainda em 2006)
Depois... passaram os meses, e, já em 2007, lembrei-me "do local onde tinha visto os Extremos Diários"! Começou aí a minha longa busca, que só terminou quando me deparei com um Fórum, denominado *MeteoPT*
A partir desse dia, passei a ser um visitante assíduo, mas só quando passei a ter computador "próprio", é que, após mais um dia de aulas (12-12-2007), me _enchi de coragem_, e, pelas 13:40, me registei com o nome de Gilmet!
Se até aí o meu interesse pela Meteorologia era muito, então agora... Estava pasmado, e também um pouco frustrado por não me ter registado mais cedo!

E pronto... A partir daí o MeteoPT começou mesmo a fazer parte da minha vida!
Não há um dia em que não _ponha olho_ aqui... nem que seja por telemóvel... O teclado já está gasto de tanto escrever, e não é só de escrever posts... Há sempre uma "conversa paralela", por MSN, por Telemóvel, ou mesmo por Carta!

Se considerava a minha vida monótona, então agora considero muito activa, até um pouco stressante, por vezes... mas sabe bem!
E também já só faltam 19 dias para celebrar o meu aniversário _Meteopêtêziano_ ! Para celebrar 1 ano que _virou do avesso_ a minha vida, mas no sentido positivo...
Sinto que cresci, que aprendi, e que sou agora outra pessoa, mais responsável, e "adulta"!

Conheci pessoas que nunca pensei vir a conhecer, e que, agora, sem elas, já não sei se saberia viver o Dia-a-Dia da mesma forma!


E Tudo isto graças a um Fórum no Mundo Virtual... Graças ao *GRANDE* *METEOPT*!!!



E Muitos Parabéns pelo teu 1º Aniversário Meteopêtêziano, *André*!


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:14)

pois é apesar de novato e de nem saber direito o que é o geopotencial acho que já aprendi imenso aqui no forum sobre tudo desde meteo até biologia( todas as ciencias estao aqui neste excelente espaço a conviver harmoniosamente).
boas a todos e felicidades aqueles que festejam o primeiro aniversario daquilo que se pode considerar um segundo nascimento..um complemento da vida do dia a dia.
considero-me meteofilico, meteoptziano, meteolouco,etc e tenho orgulho de expor aqui os meus conhecimentos ( ou incertezas) para bem mutuo.
boas


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 10:07)

Parabéns André pelo ano de vida MeteoPT 

Eu também acho que me registei por estes dias mas não tenho a certeza da data! Tenho que ir ver


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2008 às 10:20)

Fernando disse:


> Hoje tive uma situação caricata. Fui a uma entrevista de emprego e no meu currículo, além de outras coisas, tenho na secção de interesses 'meteorologia'.
> A certa altura, o entrevistador perguntou-me muito espantado:
> "Meteorologia??! Você interessa-se por meteorologia?? Nunca conheci ninguém que se interessasse por essa área! Curioso!"
> 
> Claro que lhe falei do fórum para ele perceber que não sou uma espécie assim tão rara..



Pois relativamente a estas situações já tenho tido algumas situações caricatas. Como os meus grandes interesses são a meteorologia e a astronomia e algumas pessoas já me viram a observar por um telescópio, lá vem a seguir a seguinte pergunta "o que é que estás a ver nos astros? vai chover ou não? 
Lá tenho que fazer um grande discurso


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

Pois é, o meu interesse pela meteorologia começou quando comprei pela minha primeira vez a minha estação meteorológica, por volta de Dezembro de 2005, desde ai que sou obcecado pela meteorologia.
O forum descobri-o também pelo google em 2007, e desde ai que o acompanho, e a coragem para me registar só a tive agora.
O MeteoPT é muito bom é como se fosse uma segunda casa, espero que continue e que tenha muitos registos.


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 12:11)

O meu interesse por meteorologia remonta à 2ª metade da década de 80 quando iniciei o ensino secundário diurno, na disciplina de Geografia, onde se abordava o essencial sobre climatologia; foi tipo amor à 1ª vista! Sim sou do tempo do grande mestre Anthímio de Azevedo! Quando a meteorologia era apresentada na TV de forma digna! 
Desde aí até agora surgiram alguns afastamentos, alguns demasiado prolongados, mas no fundo, a base de interesse e entusiasmo sempre se manteve.
Para mim, a atmosfera com toda a sua dinâmica, independentemente do grau de exposição aos seus elementos, é das coisas mais belas e fantásticas que o nosso planeta poderia ter. 
Não tenho estação meteorológica, por isso, acedo a dados disponíveis, nomeadamente aos gentilmente cedidos por um membro deste fórum, devido sobretudo à proximidade com o meu local de trabalho em Sacavém.
E cá estou eu, em aprendizagem contínua de uma ciência que considero apaixonante!


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 12:49)

Descobri o meu interesse pela meteorologia aos meus 8 anos, quando vi o primeiro documentário sobre furacões. 

Ainda hoje tenho esse documentário gravado em VHS, de vez em quando costumo vê-lo. A partir daí foi sempre sempre a gravar documentários em VHS sobre tornados, furacões, trovoadas, enfim, tudo o que fosse fenómenos. 

Dantes tinha muito medo de trovoadas, mas a partir do momento em que sem querer, no mesmo momento em que olhava para o céu, apareceu um relâmpago, começei a perder o medo e a assistir cada vez mais a trovoadas (umas vezes na varanda outras dentro de casa ).

O que mudou desde aí foi muito... Pois se dantes não podia ouvir sequer o barulho de um trovão então agora fico todo eufórico quando o oiço.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Ora que me lembre  eu sempre gostei de tudo aquilo que era ciência e afins, desde a parapsicologia há a astronomia, mas de todas elas destaca-se claro está, a meteorologia, e com grande força 

Penso que o meu interesse começou algures entre 2000/2001, foi nessa altura que ouvi falar do aquecimento global, e que fiquei bastante entusiasmado e interessado com a teoria, sempre que havia algum artigo ou referência a tal assunto eu ia sempre à procura dele.Entretanto chega 2003, e aí foi o auge, queria perceber de onde vinha tanto calor e porquê, então saíram nessa altura muitos artigos na Visão acerca da vaga de calor que assolava Portugal, e entretanto também descobri a teletexto onde lia todos os dias as previsão para os próximos dias, era praticamente o auge do meu dia, a altura em que via as previsões, essencialmente se envolve-se frio e gelo...mas passou 2003 veio 2004 e por fim 2005 onde em fins de Setembro do mesmo ano me chega a net a casa, a seca assolava o país eu queria saber os porquês, lia lia lia artigos, mas todos rematavam para o mesmo, anticiclone dos Açores estacionário e aquecimento global. Um dia, estava eu nas habituais pesquisas e dei com um artigo que desmentia a existência do aquecimento global, e que o actual aquecimento do planeta poderia estar relacionado com o sol e contra o co2, e partir daí mudei de opinião, isto porque eu sempre achei até então que o clima seria autónomo e que nós nunca o poderíamos controlar a não ser em pequena escala. Então 2005 passou e veio 2006, ora a partir de Outubro de 2006 foi a loucura, chovia por todos os lados, eu seguia tudo através do site do IM e imagens de satélite, não conhecia modelos, não conhecia estações meteorológicas amadoras, nem mesmo o wunderground, pouco a pouco eu ia ficando cada vez mais insistente na questão de perceber os porquês de tanta chuva e trovoada, já dominava as frentes e as depressões, mas não conseguia fazer previsões algo que me deixava chateado, até que um dia por força das consequências dei por mim num tópico do meteopt no qual me inscrevi com todo o furor e adrenalina associados, isto após de me ter passado o choque de o ter descoberto e de me ter apercebido do que realmente se tratava, pois nos primeiros instantes não acreditava e não percebia bem que raio de site se tratava. Assim sendo a 18 de Novembro de 2006 associei-me a esta casa e a partir daí foi sempre a crescer, lembro-me de nos dias seguintes chover muito, essencialmente no dia 24 de Novembro e de o pessoal estar todo histérico com tanta chuva, e assim sendo fiquei a perceber que não era o único com uma síndrome estranha de paixão pelo tempo.

Penso que algo que tambem contribui muito para que eu gostasse da meteorologia foi o facto de passar muito tempo das férias de Verão da minha infância (tenho 20 anos não 50) em trás os montes, onde por vezes se habatiam fortes trovoadas ao final da tarde, prolongando-se durante a noite, as ditas, deixavam a aldeia dos meus pais ás escuras, o que tornava o ambiente mais aterrador para mim naquela altura, que depois pouco a pouco foi sendo algo cada vez mais agradável, só foi pena, é que há medida que fui crescendo as trovoadas foram ficando mais raras.

P.S-Uma vez, quando tinha 8 anos estava num casamento com uma tia minha, começou a trovejar, e obriguei a minha tia a levar-me a casa, algo que ficava a 10 km dali  agora é loucura quando há uma  

The End


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que algo que tambem contribui muito para que eu gostasse da meteorologia foi o facto de passar muito tempo das férias de Verão da minha infância (tenho 20 anos não 50) em trás os montes, onde por vezes se habatiam fortes trovoadas ao final da tarde, prolongando-se durante a noite, as ditas, deixavam a aldeia dos meus pais ás escuras, o que tornava o ambiente mais aterrador para mim naquela altura, que depois pouco a pouco foi sendo algo cada vez mais agradável, só foi pena, é que há medida que fui crescendo as trovoadas foram ficando mais raras.
> 
> The End




Olá Mário
Recordo mesmo que vagamente, que por esses anos, costumava passar férias de Verão nas praias próximas de Leiria e durante vários anos parecia uma constante, ou seja, por muitos dias, ao início de cada tarde quente, não raro insurgiam do interior para o litoral gigantescas nuvens acompanhadas por vezes de fortes trovoadas devido à existência de depressões de origem térmica: O interessante é que muitas vezes ao final da tarde já tudo se encontrava dissipado! Tenho saudades dessas observações…


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Mário
> Recordo mesmo que vagamente, que por esses anos, costumava passar férias de Verão nas praias próximas de Leiria e durante vários anos parecia uma constante, ou seja, por muitos dias, ao início de cada tarde quente, não raro insurgiam do interior para o litoral gigantescas nuvens acompanhadas por vezes de fortes trovoadas devido à existência de depressões de origem térmica: O interessante é que muitas vezes ao final da tarde já tudo se encontrava dissipado! Tenho saudades dessas observações…



Já somos dois...


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

Lightning disse:


> Já somos dois...



três


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

stormy disse:


> três



Na volta o que li num artigo da net (um artigo daqueles que é mais à base de curiosidades que se dizem por aí) é bem verdade...

Já não me lembro onde li o arquivo, mas o que lá dizia basicamente era que hoje em dia já não se assistem a trovoadas como antigamente...


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

Lightning disse:


> Na volta o que li num artigo da net (um artigo daqueles que é mais à base de curiosidades que se dizem por aí) é bem verdade...
> 
> Já não me lembro onde li o arquivo, mas o que lá dizia basicamente era que hoje em dia já não se assistem a trovoadas como antigamente...



  Pois eu sem ler artigo nenhum posso garantir que hoje em dia já não se assistem a trovoadas como antigamente


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

Veterano disse:


> Pois eu sem ler artigo nenhum posso garantir que hoje em dia já não se assistem a trovoadas como antigamente



E porque será ??


----------



## Loureso (12 Abr 2009 às 10:03)

Lightning disse:


> Na volta o que li num artigo da net (um artigo daqueles que é mais à base de curiosidades que se dizem por aí) é bem verdade...
> 
> Já não me lembro onde li o arquivo, mas o que lá dizia basicamente era que hoje em dia já não se assistem a trovoadas como antigamente...



OLÁ
Pois, de facto também gostaria de saber o porquê, porque há algum tempo atrás não li mas vi um documentário de um dos canais temáticos que todos conhecemos, ao fazer um zaping, apesar de já não recordar o tema central, lembro ter fixado uma frase (infelizmente incompleta) dita por um investigador da Nasa que afirmava que “segundo estudos recentes, porém não concludentes, existe desde há alguns anos uma tendência para uma certa diminuição deste tipo de fenómenos, …”, bom, o que aconteceu naquele momento foi que houve uma falha de energia, pois então; quando recuperou, o programa já tinha terminado! 
_Não, não foi por causa da trovoada!


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 12:59)

Loureso disse:


> OLÁ
> Pois, de facto também gostaria de saber o porquê, porque há algum tempo atrás não li mas vi um documentário de um dos canais temáticos que todos conhecemos, ao fazer um zaping, apesar de já não recordar o tema central, lembro ter fixado uma frase (infelizmente incompleta) dita por um investigador da Nasa que afirmava que *“segundo estudos recentes, porém não concludentes, existe desde há alguns anos uma tendência para uma certa diminuição deste tipo de fenómenos, …”*, bom, o que aconteceu naquele momento foi que houve uma falha de energia, pois então; quando recuperou, o programa já tinha terminado!
> _Não, não foi por causa da trovoada!



É uma questão que todos gostávamos de saber a sua resposta...  

É pena não ter sido por causa de uma trovoada  a falha de energia


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2009 às 14:00)

Nos a nivel de trovoada estamos com um problema bicudo, este problema deve-se não ao facto de elas não quererem acontecer, mas sim ao facto de nem haver calor para que elas se gerem no Verão. E tambem devido aos sistemas frontais que chegam ao nosso país, que não trazem potência sufeciente para as gerarem, isto porque já chegam cá em dissipação total.

Aliado a tudo isto, ainda temos algo bem pior, que é o cada vez mais raro aparcimento da depressão térmica no interior da peninsula, ela neste momento tem-se localizado mais para a zona de Palma de Maiorca, tirando assim a potência convectiva que se poderia gerar no Verão.

Mas no fundo no fundo, para mim o problema principal é mesmo a mudança de fluxo, estamos com um fluxo de nordeste/norte quando há 15 anos era de oeste/suduoeste, isto leva a que seja complicado as nuvens desenvolverem-se sem que cheguem aos niveis mais altos da atmosfera e se dissipem, isto porque tal zona está muito fria, tambem é este fluxo que empurrou a depressão térmica praticamente pra fora da Peninsula Ibérica.

Mas as coisas estão a mudar, é uma questão de saber esperar, melhores tempos virão  um dia teremos um tempo tão severo que nos fartaremos de tal.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 14:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas no fundo no fundo, *para mim o problema principal é mesmo a mudança de fluxo, estamos com um fluxo de nordeste norte quando há 15 anos era de oeste/suduoeste,* isto leva a que seja complicado as nuvens desenvolverem-se sem que cheguem aos niveis mais altos da atmosfera e se dissipem, isto porque tal zona está muito fria, tambem é este fluxo que empurrou a depressão térmica praticamente pra fora da Peninsula Ibérica.
> 
> *Mas as coisas estão a mudar,* é uma questão de saber esperar, melhores tempos virão  um dia teremos um tempo tão severo que nos fartaremos de tal.



Então estás a querer dizer que o fluxo está (ou vai) voltar ao normal?

Ou esta conclusão minha está errada e querias dizer outra coisa com isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

Lightning disse:


> Então estás a querer dizer que o fluxo está (ou vai) voltar ao normal?
> 
> Ou esta conclusão minha está errada e querias dizer outra coisa com isso?



Não, penso que o fluxo vai-se manter o mesmo, e até se vai intenseficar, o que vai levar a que teremos depressões cada vez mais cavadas vindas de noroeste, que trarão neve, granizo e muito vento até ás nossas latitudes, pouco a pouco isso tem-se vindo a vereficar, ainda este ano tivemos uma depressão perto dos 980hpa, mas vamos ter que esperar mais uns anos para que isso se torne regra. E claro, sistemas frontais tão activos, irão trazer certamente muita trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 15:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, penso que o fluxo vai-se manter o mesmo, e até se vai intenseficar, o que vai levar a que teremos depressões cada vez mais cavadas vindas de noroeste, que trarão neve, granizo e muito vento até ás nossas latitudes, pouco a pouco isso tem-se vindo a vereficar, ai*nda este ano tivemos uma depressão perto dos 980hpa, mas vamos ter que esperar mais uns anos para que isso se torne regra.* E claro, sistemas frontais tão activos, irão trazer certamente muita trovoada.



Penso que é apenas uma questão de tempo até essas depressões de 980hPa se tornarem numa constante...

Quando aos sistemas frontais concordo contigo, pois quanto mais forte é a depressão mais activo é a superfície frontal (na maior parte das vezes).


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 03:44)

Não bem sei se é por pura desilusão quanto à forma como são actualmente apresentados os boletins meteorológicos na TV; o que é um facto é que já não vejo um, digno de se chamar como tal, talvez há cerca de uns 20 anos. Na época haviam grandes apresentadores (já não recordo os nomes) que mostravam em detalhe pormenores que para um leigo perceber o porquê de determinadas ocorrências nos nossos céus, não necessitaria de ir muito longe porque a informação que saía era completa.
Penso que o meu fascínio pela meteorologia vem daí. Não diria que apenas as situações extremas como vento, chuva e trovoada fortes me fascinam, embora confesse que tais me causam grande excitação; mas diria antes que a camada protectora da Terra com o seu constante dinamismo, é das coisas mais fantásticas que os nossos olhos podem observar. Esta é uma das grandes razões as quais me levaram a prestar atenção a esta iniciativa de poder participar mas sobretudo aprender mais acerca desta ciência viva e fortemente apoiada por este fórum.


----------

